# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  ԱՊՀ ակումբային մրցաշար, կամ Բանանց քեզ տեսնենք

## Taurus

Այսօր մեկնարկել է ԱՊՀ ակումբային մրցաշարը, որըեղ Հայաստանը ներկայացնում է ՀՀ փոխչեմպիօն Բանանցը:
Նա ընդգրկված է C խմբում, միասին Shakhtar (Ukraine),  Pakhtakor (Uzbekistan), Ventspils (Latvia)-ի հետ:
Արդեն ավարտվել են մի քանի հանդիպումներ

Group D   
Kaunas (Lithuania)  2 : 1  Sioni (Georgia)  
OFK Beograd (Serbia)  2 : 0  MTTU (Turkmenistan) 

Group B 
Levadia T (Estonia)  4 : 0  Dordoi-Dinamo (Kyrgyzstan) 
FK Baku (Azerbaijan)  3 : 4  Sherif (Moldova) 

Բանանցի խաղը Շախտյորի հետ սկսվում է հենց հիմա :Smile:  
Դե Բանանց քեզ տեսնենք :Clapping:

----------


## Shauri

Viva Բանանց  :Clapping: 
Չնայած Շախտյորցիները վախենալու են  :Sad:  

Հ.Գ. սկզբում կարդացի «ԱՊՀ ակումբային *հարցաշար*« ու երկար փորձում էի հասկանալ, թե դա ինչ է նշանակում  :LOL:

----------


## Barça

Հիմա ընթանում է Շախտյոր Բանանց խաղը, մերոնք առջևում են 2:1 հաշվով.
2 խաղակեսի 10րդ րոպեն է.

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց 
2:2
ափսոս

----------


## Barça

> Հիմա ընթանում է Շախտյոր Բանանց խաղը, մերոնք առջևում են 2:1 հաշվով.
> 2 խաղակեսի 10րդ րոպեն է.
> 
> Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց 
> 2:2
> ափսոս


2:2 վերջ. համենայն դեպս վատ արդյունք չէր.

----------


## Sergey

Առաջինը նունպես մերոնք են խփել։ Խաղի ընթացքին բնականաբար ծանոթ չեմ, սակայն դատելով հաշվից՝ պետք է հաղթեին, իրոք ափսոս։

----------


## Taurus

GROUP C
Pakhtakor (Uzbekistan)  0 : 2  Ventspils (Latvia) 

Shakhtar (Ukraine)  2 : 2  Banants (Armenia) 

գոլերի հեղինակները
Vladislav Goloperov  29'    Aram Hakobyan  20'  
Vitaliy Goshkoderia  52'  Samvel Melkonyan  50'

----------


## AMzone

1-ին հերթին շատ ուրախ եմ, որ Բանանցնա գնացել այդ մրցաշարին, թեչե որ Փյունիկը գնար ես համոզվացեյ որ պարտվելու ենք, իմ կարծիքով Փյունիկը մենակ կարա Հայաստանի Չեմպիոն հռչակվի,  իսկ Բանանցը անակնկալներով լի խախ է ցույց տալիս, իսկ Ուկրաինական Շախտյորը դա թույլ թիմ չէ, 2:2 հասիվնել վատ չէ, չնայած հախթանակը չէր խանգարի: Բայց դե……  մի լավ լուրել կա, լավե որ ՖՑ Բակուն պարտվել է…

----------


## Աբելյան

Շախտյորը ահագին էլ ուժեղ թիմ ա: Եթե մերոնք 2-2 են խաղացել, ուրեմն խմբում գոնե 2-րդ տեղ կբռնեն:

----------


## John

Իմ ջոգելով Շախտյորը 2-րդ կազմեվա խաղացել, բայց վատ արդյունք չի ամեն դեպքում՝ հույսեր կան հաջորդ փուլ դուրս գալու:

----------


## Vahe

Վատ արդյունք չէ, բայց լավ էլ չէ... Շախտյորը 2-րդ կազմով է խաղացել, իսկ էդ 2-րդ կազմին անցյալ տարի Փյունիկը հաղթել էր: Չնայած իմ կարծիքով 2-րդ տեղը պտի որ գրավեն...

Եսոր Բանանցը խաղում է Ուզբեկստանի չեմպիոն Պախտակոռի դեմ. Իսկ Պախտակոռում 10 հոգի հավաքականի խաղացող են: Երեվի էլի բարդ է լինելու...

----------


## Taurus

> էսօր Բանանցը խաղում է Ուզբեկստանի չեմպիոն Պախտակոռի դեմ. Իսկ Պախտակոռում 10 հոգի հավաքականի խաղացող են: Երևի էլի բարդ է լինելու...


Վիվառօի գործակիցներից ելնելով, հաղթանակի շանսերը Պախատակորի մոտ ավելի բարձր են: :Sad:

----------


## Vahe

> Վիվառօի գործակիցներից ելնելով, հաղթանակի շանսերը Պախատակորի մոտ ավելի բարձր են:


Վիվառոն էլ չգիտի ինչ է իրանից ներկայացնում Պախտակորը: Մենակ գիտենք որ 10 հոգի Ուզբեկստանի հավաքականի խաղացող ունեն: Բայց եթե հաշվի առնենք որ Բանանցն էլ է նոր խաղացողներ հրավիրել (Դրանցից մեկը Սեպույան որը ասում են երեկ վատ չի խաղացել) + Սամվել Մելքոնյան, Եղիշե Մելիքյան, Արամ Հակոբյան եվ էլի մի քանի հոգի մեր հավաքականից Բանանցն էլ վատ կազմ չունի: Ամեն ինչ հնարավոր է... 

Հավեսի քցեցիր, երեվի գնամ Բանանցի վրա ստավկա անեմ  :Think: 

Հանդիպման 21-րդ րոպեն է ընդհանում հաշիվն է 2:0. Պախտակորը հաղթում է. Առաջին գոլը խբել են տոգանային հարվածից, 2-րդը 11 մետրանոցից

----------


## Taurus

Group B
Sherif (Moldova)  3 : 2  Levadia T (Estonia)  
FK Baku (Azerbaijan)  2 : 0  Dordoi-Dinamo (Kyrgyzstan)  

 Group D 
Kaunas (Lithuania)  2 : 3  OFK Beograd (Serbia)  
Sioni (Georgia)  2 : 1  MTTU (Turkmenistan)  

 Group C standing  
Pakhtakor (Uzbekistan)  3 : 0  Banants (Armenia)  
Ventspils (Latvia)  1 : 1  Shakhtar (Ukraine) 

Ըստ միավորների, թիմերը դասավորվել են հետևյալ կերպ 
Ventspils.....4
Pakhtakor....3
Shakhtar......2
Banants.......1
Բանանցը զբաղեցնում է պատվավոր 4 տեղը

----------


## John

Լավ չի…

----------


## Vahe

ես կասեի նույնիսկ շատ վատ էէէ  :Think:

----------


## Աբելյան

Պարզվում ա Շախտյորն ա փախած թիմ եղել: Իզուր էլ էդքան ուրախացանք 2-2-ից հետո:

----------


## Vahe

> Պարզվում ա Շախտյորն ա փախած թիմ եղել: Իզուր էլ էդքան ուրախացանք 2-2-ից հետո:


Պարզվեց Շախտյորի 2-րդ կազմը մեր փոցչեմպիոնի պես թիմ է... ցավալի է... Հմի եթե Շախտյոր-Պախտակոր խաղում մեկն ու մեկը կրեն, իսկ Բանանցը 3:0 հաշվով հաղթի Վենտսպիլսին երկրորդ տեղով կանցնի.... Բայց համարյա անհավանական բան է...

----------


## Amarasos

deeee...tim chi!!! FC Pyunik-y chi karum xaxa,ur mnac Banancy :LOL:   baic es optimist em :Cool:  .... :LOL: 

*Մոդերատորական:* *Ծանոթացեք ակումբի օրենսդրությանը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները:
**Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա** կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը, * *Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման : Կամ էլ օգտվեք Փոխարկիչից։*

----------


## Amaru

Բանանցի վրա չէի էլ կասկածում:Իսկ ընդհանրապես խի՞ են մասնկացում հայերը...Հիմար առաջնություն ա,մերոնց խաղն էլ պակաս հիմար չի...

----------


## Barça

Այ հենց դրա համար էլ մասնակցում են.

----------


## Barça

Պախտակոր-Շախտյոր (4:0) ուրախանալու տեղ ունենք մենք 3:0 էինք կրվել, ստեղից հետեվություն մենք Շախտյորից ուժեղ էնք ու մենք պետքա խաղաինք Չեմպիոնների Լիգայում ու ոչ թե իրանք  :LOL:  
Վենտսպիլս-Բանանց (2:2)

----------


## Vahe

Եթե կրեին կանցնեին: Ափսոս, բայց թե ոչինչ

----------


## Taurus

Ventspils (Latvia) 2:2 Banants (Armenia) 
Բանանցը դուրս մնաց գավաթից, իր խմբում գրավելով 3րդ տեղը :Sad:

----------


## Taurus

Kaunas (Lithuania)  1 : 1  Ventspils (Latvia)  
On penalties: 2-3

Sherif (Moldova)  1 : 0  BATE (Belarus)  

Pakhtakor (Uzbekistan)  1 : 1  OFK Beograd (Serbia)  
 On penalties: 4-2

CSKA (Russia)  0 : 0  FK Baku (Azerbaijan) 
On penalties: 3-2

----------


## Աբելյան

мдааа: Բա որ Բաքուն ԲԿՄԱ-յին կրեր, վաբշե խայտառակ կլնեինք:

----------


## Taurus

Sherif (Moldova)  0 : 1  Pakhtakor (Uzbekistan)  
CSKA (Russia)  0 : 1  Ventspils (Latvia)

----------


## Vahe

> мдааа: Բա որ Բաքուն ԲԿՄԱ-յին կրեր, վաբշե խայտառակ կլնեինք:


Ես օրինակ զարմացա, որ Բաքուն չկրեց: Երեկ ԲԿՄԱ-ի հիմնական կազմը խաղում էր "кубок первого канала"-ում: Իսկ Բաքուի դեմ խաղացել են երեւի վաբշե երիտասարդ ֆուտբոլիստները:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց 
Ուշադրություն դարձրեք եզրափակչում են Վենտսպիլսն ու Պախտակորը: Բանանցի խմբից դուրս եկած թիմերը

----------


## Taurus

Ventspils (Latvia)  0 : 0  Pakhtakor (Uzbekistan) 
On penalties: 8-9  :Smile:  
mdaaaaaaa :Think:

----------

